# How do i change the main chain on a tapetech zook?



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

bought a new chain for my tape tech zook is the chain change easy?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Take the small cog off by unscrewing it, and I think from memory (which isn't good) you might have to take off the chain guide.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

4:00 minute mark 




Zooks are all the same:yes:


----------

